# Windows 8 disk usage at 50% at startup?



## Tekelectric (Jan 2, 2014)

I dunno why it's doing this but the processes service host: local system and system are taking this up at startup then start going down slowly to zero. Do I have a virus or something?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 2, 2014)

It does that on most systems. I am not entirely sure on why it hits the disk(s) so hard but it does that for a few minutes then levels off. There's a bunch of posts about it on the windows 8 forum on MS' site.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2014)

Nothing wrong here


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2014)

Its because its loading EVERYTHING in the OS and anything that starts up in the back ground.

Im pretty sure its done it with previous Windows OS, but maybe not to such a degree. But Windows 8 booting and startup is a bit different.


----------



## Tekelectric (Jan 2, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its because its loading EVERYTHING in the OS and anything that starts up in the back ground.
> 
> Im pretty sure its done it with previous Windows OS, but maybe not to such a degree. But Windows 8 booting and startup is a bit different.


At this point, everything loads slow as hell right? Because when my Steam started up, I logged in, but it took hella long to get in. I dunno if this is related to the huge as steam sale though.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2014)

whats your background apps?
look at startup, could be many aplications that loaded and running in background


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tekelectric said:


> At this point, everything loads slow as hell right? Because when my Steam started up, I logged in, but it took hella long to get in. I dunno if this is related to the huge as steam sale though.



Try defragging your hard drive. And if you are concerned about virus/malware, we wont be able to tell you if you do. You should check it with Avast or MSE and Malwarebytes.


----------

